

Airbnb and Tesla are building a free and global charging network ️ - matteogamba
http://all-about-airbnb.com/post/127306630636/airbnb-tesla-offer-free-charging-network-hosts-houses

======
asd
Interesting collaboration.

If Airbnb can get the word out, they may be able to gain a big chunk of Telsa
owning Aibnb virgins with deep, fun pockets that have the cash to get a nice
place in Aspen for a few weekends a year. Globally, there are 75K+ Model S
owners and that number will blossom exponentially as soon as Tesla can start
cranking out new models.

Conversely, TSLA gains a few more charging stations in some premium spots.

Synergetic!

~~~
greglindahl
Nothing new here -- Tesla already has done the same with hundreds of hotels
and other destinations in premium spots.

They currently list 13 AirBbB locations in California, out of 210 California
locations total.

[http://www.teslamotors.com/destination-
charging](http://www.teslamotors.com/destination-charging)

